# Any Techmarines?....Ever?



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Somebody got me a techmarine model because they thought it looked cool. They have no idea about the game.

I have never seen any lists with techmarines, or seen them on the table.

How do you use one, do you ever use one? 

I figure if you fill up Heavy Support with preds a techmarine with servitors could do a good job keeping them zapping.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Use it as a Master of the Forge. Stick it in a LR to keep it trucking. Or give him a conversion beamer and have him pop some.. anything.


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

use spear parts to make thunder fire cannon, use it with one


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

A master of the forge is a pretty good option as an HQ. It tends to be best in in shooty armies rather than assaulty ones, which tend to do better with an assault character and possibly one of the named ones.

The main real advantage a motf has is that he's cheap in an army that wants to spend points on guns instead of choppy stuff. His cover boosting thing is vaguely useful and he can add to the shooting himself if he takes a beamer. He's pretty useful straight out of the box and one of the more versatile characters.

I don't really like the elite ones. They are a kill point and not much else.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I use a tech marine, and always have.
I usually have it following the Venerable Dreadnought around, which has kept it in combat longer than it might otherwise have been.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

genrally they end up dying, but in certain situations he can repair demolisher cannons which deliver the killing blow to THE AVATAR BAHAHAHAH


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I have one from the TF cannon, and I have 4 servitors that I run with him, usually as a MOTF, but either way he is almost always right behind 2-3 dreadnoughts as they tear through shit. I rolled in a game with 5 dreadnoughts in a line, with the MOTF right behind them...didn't lose a single dread in that game, and the one weapon that did get destroyed came right back. Not even Demon princes really want to assault a wall of dreads.


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

I use 1 for my Blood Angels Honour Guard, but that's it.


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm planning to convert a master of the forge techmarine on bike 
later for my future projects. Techmarines bikers are very rare and
you don't see them on the table top and also getting the thunder
cannon for my army.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I tend to leave my Techmarines in the 'Apocalypse only' bin. I've always found that the points are better spent on more conventional squads-- Tactical, Assault, or Devastator-- than trying to bring a specialist single model. When you've got points to burn, though, a Techmarine makes a solid supporter for a Devastator squad, where he can provide solid defense in combat and suppliment their shooting.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Techmarines = shotty or mechanized list end communication.....


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 2,000 point amy list for my Salamanders that I use quite often. I take MotF with 5 Servitors, TM with 3 Servitors and a TF cannon with 3 Servitors. It works well in most games.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Problem with The Thunderfire Cannon Techmarine cannot join the Servitor unit, so for 3 turns out of 6, they do nothing at all. For Marines, that's a waste of 30 points, or, if using as a Fire Support (in which case, only 2 are needed, and the third is a waste, even as ablation), then it's a waste of 70points.

I remember in 4th Edition, I used to have 3 Techmarines with Storm Bolter and Full Harness, and 12 Servitors with Heavy Bolters - that was 36 Shots, Hitting on 3's, cheap as chips, and saved the Devastators/Tanks to be Dedicated Anti-Tank. With Terminators not having the benefit of a 3++ Invulnerable Save, they weren't the Must Have's they are now.

Compare the Terminators, with a Techmarine with Harness and 2 Heavy Bolter Servitors, and the difference is 45 points. It drops to 25points if you use Plasma Cannons. Which would you rather have?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Since I use the DA codex, without any fancy gadgets like cannons or Masters of the Forge I wouldn't really consider using them. In 4th ed SM they were Independent characters and had signums for the same price as DA techmarines and I still was unlikely to think of using them.


----------



## rdlb (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, I like the MotF with devastators, but I don't have too many tanks so I don't have too many reasons to play him.


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

rdlb said:


> Thanks for the ideas, I like the MotF with devastators, but I don't have too many tanks so I don't have too many reasons to play him.


Ah, but do you have a few dreadnoughts. That's what the MotF really helps with.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Flood_Reaper said:


> Ah, but do you have a few dreadnoughts. That's what the MotF really helps with.


Totally. The ability to have 4+ dreads is sweet, and if you can get rid of their tank killing stuff first, or get stuck into HtH with stuff that can't kill them, you can just roll your opponent. That is the idea behind my 'All Walkers, All the Time' Chaos list.

Thanks,
Howard


----------

